# update to 10 gallon. pic



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

well its been a while since the last pic so here is an update of the tank.as always the pics are not that good cause im using 2 MP camera but in 10 days ill have a new one so i hope ill be able to take better pics.any ideas on what plants to add.i dont know why but its looking a little empty.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks nice, and looks small for a 10g. Not sure on your plant options, i'd keep it the way it is.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

WOW it's a jungle, nice to see more healthy riccia lol.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

well its an acrylic tank i bought from my lfs i dont now the brand..it was 34$.its a little more deep than the standar 10 gal glass and a little more tall.i have better pics of that tank but im waitting for the new camera to see what i can do.the fish are more than 1.5 inch big so i think they make the tank to look small too.
thanks.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

It's a pretty tank. It sounds closer to a cube than a standard 10, is that right? I think it will look bigger in the picture if you back up a little when you take the shot.


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

Awesome. The limited number of plant species looks great.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

thanks ill post one from a bigger distance.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

here is one more pic.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I like where you're going with this. It is very nature aquarium to me as it resembles large trees growing through a sea of grasses (riccia). I don't think the background does much to reinforce this. Additionally, the anubias nana midground is almost lost.

I would suggest to add Cryptocoryne retrospiralis to the background. I think they would help to emphasize the riccia tree. I would also thicken the anubias midground with a few more. Finally, you may want to add some red contrasting color to highlight the focal point more.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

thanks for the comments and for the advice.ill see what i can do with that.and please what you mean by saying to add some red contrasting color.??thanks again!


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

What kind of fish are those in there? There were some at the LFS the other day and the owner was trying to convince me they were some weird species of pencilfish (probably because they didn't get in the N. harrisoni that I came in to pick up)...


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

well i dont remember the name but one member here said to me that they get a little big for small tanks so i think ill move them to the 30 gallon and put the rasboras.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I was thinking a splash of rotala wallichii or something similar.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think that if you do add any color, a small patch of something kind of off center but between the wood would be fine. Nothing too overwhelming. It could easily go without it too. It has a lush 'springtime' feel to it that might be damaged by too much color. That's just me though...

It's definitely a nice tank. The only other suggestion I have is that the right piece of wood could use some moss further down.

To me, the background looks fine.

The fish are _Rasbora borapatensis_. I think that fish is still placed in _Rasbora_ anyway.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

Art you think it will look good that red plant?exept the plant you suggest me what other options you think i have?
wellthanks for the info i didnt know what kind of fish were those.i thought to go with cardinal tetras at the start but then its a fish that you see in the most tanks so i thought it would be good to go with something diffrent.


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice tank the fish look like red-tailed rasboras.


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks guys--although I didn't recognize the fish, I said that I was pretty sure they were rasboras and maybe his wholesaler was wrong...but wouldn't budge on the notion that they were pencilfish.  

Great tank! Keep us updated...


----------

